# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  AirPods, wireless earbuds, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Apple Inc.

Home page - apple.com/airpods

AirPods on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Up close with Apple's wireless AirPods

Published on Sep 7, 2016




> Apple's new wireless earbuds offer up to 5 hours of battery life and will be available in late October for $159.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple AirPods hands (and ears) on 90"
They are headphones, without wires

by Nilay Patel
September 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Apple AirPods: review

Published on Sep 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Apple AirPods wireless headphones review

Published on Sep 13, 2016




> Apple believes the future is wireless. Their AirPods are a great example of that. The bluetooth connection is strong within 45 - 50 feet. AirPods sense when they’re in your ear and automatically stop playing when removed.

----------


## Airicist

Apple AirPods review: fully wireless!

Published on Dec 15, 2016




> AirPods: fully wireless earbuds that launched with iPhone 7. The hype is over... are they any good?

----------


## Airicist

Apple AirPods review

Published on Dec 20, 2016




> Apple's AirPods are finally here. The wireless earbuds are a lot like Apple's wired EarPods with the wires cut off, and they cost $159. 
> 
> If you had trouble keeping EarPods in your ears, you can expect the same from AirPods. But if they fit, you can count on great battery life, good sound, and a few smart features.

----------


## Airicist

Apple is reportedly making noise-cancelling AirPods

Published on Jun 25, 2018




> Apple might have larger plans in store for future AirPods beyond water resistance. Bloomberg sources claim that a higher-end version of the totally wireless earbuds could arrive "as early as" 2019 with noise cancellation and longer wireless range in addition to protection against rain and sweat. There's no mention of whether or not there would be an audio quality boost at the same time, but you at least wouldn't have to endure unwanted noises from the outside world. It's safe to presume they'd cost more than the existing $159.


"Apple's future AirPods may offer noise cancellation and greater range"
They'd arrive in 2019 alongside a new HomePod and over-ear headphones.

by Jon Fingas
June 25, 2018

----------


## Airicist

AirPods 2 - Are they worth the upgrade?

Published on Mar 21, 2019




> AirPods 2 were recently released by Apple. The new AirPods for 2019 feature improved performance, better battery life for talk time and a wireless charge case. The wireless charge case is also available independently and will work with either AirPods 2 or the original AirPods. Are AirPods 2 worth the upgrade?

----------


## Airicist

Apple AirPods 2 review: even more wireless

Published on Mar 29, 2019




> Apple’s AirPods 2 look and sound very familiar to the first-gen version, but the biggest change is the ability to wirelessly charge the case. The wireless charging case uses the Qi standard — just like the iPhone and countless Android phones on the market — so you can use the same charging pad as your phone to charge your AirPods case. Another important change – the new H1 chip that replaces the W1 chip of the first model and enables hands-free Siri access.

----------


## Airicist

AirPods 2nd-generation review: Not really 2.0, but definitely enhanced

Published on Mar 30, 2019




> While the new AirPods may not be a major upgrade, the changes do improve an already excellent and truly wireless headphone.

----------


## Airicist

Article "AirPods Pro are $249 and might actually fit in your ears, available Oct. 30"
The newly designed wireless earbuds​ will be available in stores on Wednesday.

by Carrie Mihalcik and David Carnoy
October 28, 2019

----------


## Airicist

AirPods Pro unboxing & impressions!

Oct 29, 2014




> AirPods Pro are finally noise cancelling earbuds. For $250. From Apple.

----------


## Airicist

Apple AirPods Pro first look: A big improvement

Oct 30, 2019




> Earlier today, I popped in a set of Apple AirPods, jumped onto an uptown 6 train, and began a short journey to our New York office. That would be a pretty apt description of any of my daily commutes to work, but today was different: Because I was using the new AirPods Pro, I didn't have to dial up the volume dangerously high to hear my music over the din.
> 
> Apple's new, $249 wireless earbuds hit stores tomorrow, and they're a big improvement over the models we've already gotten used to. As you probably guessed, we're putting together a full, comprehensive review we'll publish later on, but the AirPods Pro have made a strong enough impression that I had to share a few thoughts now.


"Apple AirPods Pro hands-on: I can already hear the difference"
They make my commute on the subway considerably less awful.

by Chris Velazco
October 29, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Apple AirPods Pro Hands on Review | A huge shift for Apple

Oct 31, 2019




> Apple's new AirPods Pro are an answer to an aggressively growing true wireless earphones market in which it was, technologically speaking, getting left behind. Sure, AirPod sales are strong -- you see them everywhere on the street -- but they were never particularly great. So, are the AirPod Pro a real contender? You may be surprised by what I have to say in my hands on review.

----------


## Airicist

AirPods Pro review: the perfect earbuds for the iPhone




> Apple’s AirPods Pro have a new in-ear design that will fit many more people, and they can quiet your surroundings with active noise cancellation. They’re more expensive than regular AirPods at $250, but they’re almost the perfect true wireless earbuds — if you have an iPhone.


"Apple Airpods Pro review: perfect fit"
Better fit, better sound, higher price

by Chris Welch
November 1, 2019

----------


## Airicist

AirPods Pro first impressions

Nov 1, 2019




> The Airpods Pro might not seem like a drastic change from the originals -- is noise cancellation enough to warrant the "Pro" name?

----------


## Airicist

Apple AirPods Pro unboxing

Nov 3, 2019




> Unboxing the new Apple AirPods Pro and comparing them to the standard AirPods (AirPods 2). AirPods have been a major hit for Apple, will the AirPods Pro live up to the name?

----------

